# Greetings from Minnesota!



## kinda_girthy (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello!
I'm new to smoking meats but I am super eager to learn more!  I was gifted a Primo Oval XL, so that's my gear for now.  I've smoked one butt and it turned out pretty good.  Not sure what questions to ask or... it's a little overwhelming, but I'm learning as I go.

One question I can think of right away (because this is not too far around the corner), how does smoking on this rig, or something similar, go in the winter??


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 12, 2020)

greetings from Mississippi!


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome from Ga.  You'll find this the best place to be.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Central Minnesota.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome.  With your rig you should certainly be smoking all winter!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome to smf


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## kawboy (Aug 14, 2020)

Welcome from a fellow Minnesotan!


----------

